# Новое на сайте..



## acco (23 Май 2009)

Что Вы хотите видеть нового на сайте?. .


----------



## MeX (24 Май 2009)

По больше Кусякова , Семенова и Губайдулину


----------



## Пётр Бабин (26 Май 2009)

музыку для баяна с оркестром


----------



## hovrin120 (17 Авг 2009)

Народную музыку для баяна.


----------



## MARAT (18 Авг 2009)

Motion Trio


----------



## ManCity (18 Авг 2009)

I can get all Motion Trio discs, where should I upload them? In Mузыкa?


----------



## acco (18 Авг 2009)

*ManCity*
I should check the news, and after checking it appears on the site!

*MARAT*
У меня 3 диска есть - Play-Station, Live in Vienna и Pictures From The Street


----------



## ManCity (18 Авг 2009)

Oh, I understand Vadim, sorry.
To Marat - U dont have "Metropolis" from 2007.
I gave it to Vadim, he must check it first


----------



## MARAT (19 Авг 2009)

Можно еще польского трио :biggrin: ?


----------



## acco (19 Авг 2009)

Выложу все их диски...только вот в начале с видео разделом разберусь, так как писал что в начале августа все сделаю, но были другие проблеммы..
А видео завтро уже доделаю..


----------



## lex111 (27 Дек 2009)

Всем добрый день! Уважаемые посетители сайта, вы все знаете о том, что на сегодня развитие сайта по сути дела остановилось. Основная причина: необходимы средства для оплаты сервера (300 евро). Я предлагаю на ваше обсуждение следующее предложение. Давайте сейчас введем платную регистрацию, те, кто уже зарегистрирован, также внесут ту же сумму. Чтобы этот процесс контролировался, можно, например, тех, кто откажется платить, ограничить в правах, либо вообще отключить. Ведь всем нам хочется, чтобы сайт развивался, чтобы появлялись новые ноты и музыка. Нас уже порядка 3.000 человек (чуть меньше). Если каждый из нас внесет по 50 рублей, этого уже будет достаточно. 
Со стороны администраторов также хотелось бы получить реакцию в виде нескольких способов передачи денег – почтовый перевод, может яндекс-деньги, может, еще что-то.
Четвертков Алексей.
P.S. Хотелось бы увидеть этот вопрос на главной странице: но у меня почему-то не получается ввести код безопасности. может, кто-нибудь переведет это предложение туда? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (27 Дек 2009)

Гальяно!!МНОГО! :accordion:


----------



## acco (27 Дек 2009)

lex111 писал:


> развитие сайта по сути дела остановилось


 не пугайте людей.. Все продолжается.. вот несколько дней мучаю плееры для воспроизведения на сайте - видео Ютюб и flv, mp4. . 
Хочу что-то свое сделать и что бы был удобен. 

Vladimir Anikin писал:


> Гальяно!! МНОГО!


Как сказал бы Пешков - "Гальянушку я люблю.". .вот и мы тоже, и если будет появляться "свеженькое" то обязательно добавим на сайт.


----------



## nikolas II (30 Дек 2009)

побольше классической мызыки на баяне))больше видео))


----------



## matiq (30 Дек 2009)

Можете разместить каталоги баянов Bugari, Акко и Юпитера? :gamer:


----------



## acco (31 Дек 2009)

matiq писал:


> Можете разместить каталоги баянов Bugari, Акко и Юпитера?



Только за $ ! Так реклама продукции только платно!


----------

